# Cryptage du mot de passe PPP



## SuperCed (12 Décembre 2002)

J'obtient l'identifiant et le mot de passe PPP grave au Framework SystemConfiguration.
Mais le mot de passe est crypte.
Ce n'est pas vraiment un probleme mais si je veux mettre un nouveau mot de passe a la place, dois-je le crypter egalement? Et si oui, comment?
Apple fournit-elle un systeme pour crypter automatiquement ce mot de passe?


----------



## SuperCed (30 Décembre 2002)

Reponse :


OSStatus err;
    CFIndex  numUniChars;
    UniChar *uniChars;
    CFDataRef encodedPassword;
    err = noErr;
    CFStringRef password2 = CFStringCreateWithFormat(NULL, NULL, CFSTR("%s"), password); 
    numUniChars = CFStringGetLength(password2);
    uniChars = (UniChar *) malloc( numUniChars * sizeof(UniChar) );
    if (uniChars == nil) {
            printf("\nMemory full\n");
            return -1;
    }
    if (err == noErr) {
        CFStringGetCharacters(password2, CFRangeMake(0, numUniChars), uniChars);
        encodedPassword = CFDataCreate(nil, (UInt8 *) uniChars, numUniChars * sizeof(UniChar));
        if (encodedPassword == nil) {
            printf("\nCore Foundation unknown error\n");
            return -1;
        }
    }
    if (uniChars != nil) {
        free(uniChars);
    }


----------

